# Bettipbot.com Daily Soccer Tips 11/16/2019 (VIP Tips Give-Away)



## anios82 (Nov 16, 2019)

Ceres - KayaPhilippines / Copa Paulino AlcantaraWinner (3-Way)away02.18Jablonec B - Hradec Kralove BCzech Republic / CFL - Group BAsian Handicaphome-11.86Chernomorets Novorossijsk - Alania VladikavkazRussia / PFL - SouthWinner (3-Way)away01.92Lech Poznan 2 - ElblagPoland / Division 2Winner (3-Way)home01.82Lech Poznan 2 - ElblagPoland / Division 2Asian Handicaphome-11.97Drava - BrdaSlovenia / 2. SNLWinner (3-Way)home01.75Al-Gharafa - Qatar SCQatar / QSL CupWinner (3-Way)away02.06Madagascar - EthiopiaAfrica / Africa Cup of NationsWinner (3-Way)home01.80Kingstonian - LewesEngland / Isthmian League Premier DivisionWinner (3-Way)home01.87Al-Duhail - Al KhorQatar / QSL CupAsian Handicapaway-1.752.12Dramas - PanachaikiGreece / Super League 2Winner (3-Way)home02.25Saoura - OranAlgeria / Ligue 1Winner (3-Way)home01.72Monopoli - BisceglieItaly / Serie C - Group COver/Underover0.51.40Londrina - Botafogo SPBrazil / Serie BWinner (3-Way)home02.37

Results on my website (which is linked in profile)


----------

